# Toga and sooties



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

Lately I've been chasing toga and sooties.
Mainly trying to find new spots that haven't been fished.
Found a few beautiful spots and have caught some nice fish.
Lots of toga around the 650-750mm range and 1 at 810mm.
It's normal to catch 20-30+ sooties per session and you could easily get more if you
Just concentrated on them.
Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Great pics and a beautiful location. I wonder how straight your mirage drive masts are after taking the PA through that sort of water. :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful looking place.


----------



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha yea my pa is pretty beat up!
It's perfect for this kinda thing though, bash your way through log jams etc.
I have 2 sets of mirage drives, one cops a beating on snags and rocks and the other stays in good shape


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

thats a pretty special place you have there mate. Great pics


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome fishing, and a beautiful spot. Gotta love toga!


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

hi these pics are absolutely amazing, whereabouts is this? (general location)

I live on the gold coast (qld) and dream of being able to take my girlfriend to spots like these in our kayaks, but never have any idea of where to go.


----------



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

These are from different locations from central qld, west of mackay.
There are quite a few different river/creek systems that flow into the fitzroy river basin and they all hold a healthy population of sooties and toga.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

Great fish , it is lovely and quiet up there isnt it


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Enjoyed the report and the pics

Hawkeye


----------

